# This forum is incorrectly labeled!



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

This forum should be called the typ-44 forum, not the D1 forum. All the cars listed are typ-44, but the 90-94 V8 quattro was the only "D1" chassis.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This forum is incorrectly labeled! (billzcat1)*

V8 was D1...5K, 100, 200 are C3 chassis...change please!
Later
Luis


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: This forum is incorrectly labeled! (Senna4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senna4Life* »_V8 was D1...5K, 100, 200 are C3 chassis...change please!
Later
Luis

Better?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This forum is incorrectly labeled! ([email protected])*

Much. Thannks.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This forum is incorrectly labeled! ([email protected])*

Thank you! Appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Luis


----------

